# Review Amplificador Crown LPS1500 800Wrms



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola a todos! Lo prometido es deuda. Les hice un muy pequeño y modesto análisis a mi Crown LPS1500, pero que cada vez que hago este test a un power, siempre me dio buen resultado sobre como responde. Adjunto en este mensaje imagenes para que lo puedan ver.

(Antes que nada, por favor no se rian de mi osciloscopio, con el LO VEO TODO (o casi),je!).
Fuera de cualquier broma, este osciloscopio antiquisimo marca EICO valvular me permite ver algunas cosas que con los tradicionales no puedo, ya que no tiene sincronismo, o sea, tiene barrido recurrente, es algo asi como si uno a mano tiene que "sintonizar" la onda para que enganche, es como usar la radio. De esta forma, me paso mil veces ver cosas que con otros osciloscopios no veo, sobre todo al inicio y al final del disparo. Muy util para ver tramas digitales de baja velocidad.

Despues de este este preludio, les comento que:

ANALISIS TECNICO:

Con diversas cargas fantasmas de 8 ohms obtuve aprox. 90V eficaces en bridge, en promedio entre 40 y 15000Hz, y cerca de 46V eficaces en modo estereo, lo cual cuadra perfectamente para una potencia de 400W por canal, si mis calculos son correctos. 

Probe con tres frecuencias , para hacerlo mas facil de mostrar. A 50Hz, la señal es perfecta y el clipping es bien marcado como deberia ser, lo mismo con 1K. A 18KHz, el power empieza a portarse extraño cuando esta al borde del clipping, se empieza a ver deformada la senoidal en en esa frecuencia (es como si subiera muy rapido y bajara muy lento, sospecho que debe ser un problema de respuesta en fase o transistores lentos, o algo asi) y el clipping es asimetrico, deformando pero no recortando en el semiciclo positivo, pero si recortando abajo, aunque no siendo una linea derecha, sino como con un pequeño pico y luego tendiendo a estabilizarse.

En todo momento, a toda frecuencia, al borde del clipping, se puede ver un efecto de compresion que pone el power, como si tuviera un limitador interno, cuando prende el led de clip, es como que instantanemante baja la amplitud de la señal. Eso si, si se fuerza aun mas la entrada, ahi si el efecto de limitacion se pierde.

En cuanto a estabilidad termica, el power se porto bastante bien con cargas de 8 y de 4 ohms sin calentar con exceso, y resistio, (aunque todavia no me anime a dejarla mucho tiempo por no tener ablande todavia), una sobrecarga, ya que no esta pensada para eso, con 2.2 ohms por canal a media potencia unos 14V eficaces por cada canal. Aca se pudo observar que apenas pasados los dos minutos, ya salia aire mucho mas caliente por detras del power, y en los siguientes 2 minutos se encendio la turbina a velocidad maxima, despues de 8 minutos, se estabilizo la temperatura del aire que salia por detras, (medida asi al boleo con un tester) en 50 grados (de vuelta, no es preciso, poniendo la mano estaba bastante calentito) manteniendose asi hasta que a los 10 la volvi al reposo. En ningun momento del test se corto ni distorsiono la señal. En resumen, si bien puede verse que en condiciones muy duras levanta rapido de temperatura, tambien eso es bueno, porque asi como levanta rapido, baja rapido. Ademas habla bien de que el calor generado dentro de los transistores se evacua muy rapido. Para ser una potencia muy barata, eso es muy bueno.

Por dentro, el power es muy sencillo con solamente 8 transistores de salida (2SA1987/2SC5359), bien construida con buenos componetentes, un PCB de simple capa, transformador toroidal (me animaria a decir algo pequenio de acuerdo a ver otros powers por dentro) y tiene un filtrado total de 3300uFx4, lo cual es algo pobre para 400W, lo salva el hecho de alimentarse con casi +/-86V. Se nota la falta de filtrado al trabajar muy cargada, porque varia la velocidad de la turbina, baja ligermante la velocidad al cargarse mucho.

Por ultimo, mi parte favorita: las protecciones. Si bien no tiene rele a la salida, lo cual mucho no me agrada, le hice cortos a bajo y alto volumen y responde perfectamente, reduciendo el nivel de salida hasta casi mutearla. Como dije antes, tiene una modesta pero visible en la practica etapa de limitación de amplitud de la salida. Bien implementada para no tener rele, la protecion del pop de arranque, asi tambien como buen muteo si se apaga y enciende rapidamente (tipo un corte de energia abrupto o un generador que anda medio mas o menos)

ANALISIS DE SONIDO (MUY SUBJETIVO):

La verdad que por el irrisorio precio que tiene, a mi este power me parece barbaro, porque logra un lindo sonido en graves (no sub) y en medios, los agudos no son espectaculares, pero si son muy aceptables. De vuelta, mucho mejor que cualquier generico. Este es un power ideal para salir a eventos chicos, en donde se necesite un 2 por lado full range, o cuatro cajas por power por cada lado. Cosa importante, siempre sono igual de principio a fin, no vario en nada la calidad del sonido al principio y al final, ya exigida un poco. No tuve la oportunidad de probarla con un sub pero parece prometedora en modo bridge. No la recomiendo para agudos exclusivamente, no por que no ande, sino por la distorsion que provoca a frecuencias altas. Ya la use para PA en un par de eventos chicos, y la verdad que me dejo muy bien parado, sin ningun tipo de problema, ni de temperatura ni de distorsion, y nunca la pude hacer clipear hasta ahora en vivo, es decir tenia un margen muy grande de potencia, es extremadamente elastica para ser barata (mucho headroom).

Fuente: http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showpost.php?p=33367&postcount=17

_______________________

Por ese tipo de prueba fue por la cual realmente me decidí optar por la compra de mi LPS1500 Y acá les dejo un video, grabado por mí hace menos de una hora. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjtwYI9xPqc

Se puede observar claramente como supera los 10 amperios con facilidad (la tensión en mi país es 110-120V generalmente). Al principio marca 2A que son los consumidos constantemente por la PC que también esta conectada al mismo! Pronto haré la prueba con el panel que llega hasta los 30A para ver el consumo real!

Este imagen también la acabo de tomar, cabe destacar que el amplificador estaba conectado a 4ohm por canal!







Y este es el próximo panel que voy a montar para hacer la prueba! (30A)


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Se puede observar claramente como supera los 10 amperios con facilidad...Pronto haré la prueba con el panel que llega hasta los 30A para ver el consumo real



Primero que nada, felicitaciones por tu nuevo ampli. Se ve lindo y parece que suena bien.

Ahora... Te las vas a ver negras (pero negras negreas, ¿eh?) para medir el consumo efectivo de tu ampli con una prueba como esa (con música) y un amperímetro como los que mostrás.
Sólo una palabra debería darte la clave del problema: Inercia.

Para usar esos amperímetros deberías probarlo con una onda constante. ¿Ves el porqué? 

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 17, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Sólo una palabra debería darte la clave del problema: Inercia.



Si yo se que la gravedad afecta a la aguja!



Cacho dijo:


> Para usar esos amperímetros deberías probarlo con una onda constante.



Acabo de hacer la prueba! Esta tardando en subir a youtube porque esta lloviendo y hay poca conexión acá! 

Ya le mostraré los detalles! Y el video 

Listo aquí el vídeo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvBcDigXjx8

El tono fue de 80Hz!

Primeramente no pude mantenerlo durante mas tiempo porque había gente en la casa se podran imaginar el regaño 

Y segundo, al final de vídeo se "cayó" el regulador, se disparó la protección que no se de cuanto debe ser! Si mal no recuerdo es de 1200VA. Tengo dos regulador de voltaje de pc, el que se "disparó" es el que uso solo para "el sonido". 

Ve el vídeo y me dices que piensas Cacho!  

Cabe destacar que el amplificador no encendió el led "rojo" que significa recorte. Asi que habrá que hacerle otra prueba "mas dura" (por supuesto cuando no haya nadie en casa y los vecinos estén laborando). 

Ya veo la carta de amonestación de los vecinos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> .....Cabe destacar que el amplificador no encendió el led "rojo" que significa recorte. Asi que habrá que hacerle otra prueba "mas dura" (por supuesto cuando no haya nadie en casa y los vecinos estén laborando).


Date una leída a esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/carga-artificial-8-ohm-base-bombillas-25302/

Los vecinos te lo agradecerán

Edit:
Si lo quieres hacer mas serio:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 17, 2009)

Me extraña que Crown no usase reles en la salida...

Pero en general es un muy Buen amplificador para uso general!!!
Felicitaciones por la adquisición.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 17, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Date una leída a esto
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/carga-artificial-8-ohm-base-bombillas-25302/
> 
> Los vecinos te lo agradecerán



jeje   lo que pasa es que solo lo hice para "mostrarlo" aquí en el foro de resto ni pendiente con eso! Pero lo tendré en cuenta si se me presenta la oportunidad de comprar o mandar a fabricar una resistencia de alta potencia.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Si lo quieres hacer mas serio:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/


Lo leí completo, pero no lo medité! Mas tarde le doy otra leída, buscando definición de conceptos de los que aun no estoy familiarizado.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Me extraña que Crown no usase reles en la salida...
> 
> Pero en general es un muy Buen amplificador para uso general!!!
> Felicitaciones por la adquisición.
> ...



Si, hubo mucha "confusión" con esta linea LPS de Crown, ya que son Made in China y ademas a un precio relativamente "muy económico" (en comparación con otras lineas de la misma marca). A mi me salió en USD 870$

Y estoy por comprarme otra (ah si no fuera por el factor "dinero")


----------



## Cacho (Nov 17, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ...(ah si no fuera por el factor "dinero")


Te aviso que no sos nada original. La escasez de esa maldita cosa llamada "dinero" es bastante frecuente. Y me incluyo ahí .

Lo de la inercia que te decía no es la gravedad. Es inercia vieja como Newton.
Cuando aparece el pico de consumo de la música, la aguja se acelera hacia la derecha y apenas pasa el pico... ¿Cómo frena?
Si estás conduciendo 2A y de repente tenés un pico de 6A, la aguja acelera y cuando pasa el pico sigue acelerando (estrictamente hablando: sigue, pero _desacelerando_) hacia la derecha. Probablemente el pico mida algunos A más que lo real.

Por otro lado, si tenés 2A de consumo sólo con la PC, sin hacer nada y alimentación de 120V... Tenés 240W en reposo. Es como mucho...
O tenés una máquina bastante grandota (quizá un monitor muy consumidor) o el amperímetro ese te miente un poco.

Por lo demás, ya te han indicado por dónde leer un poco sobre pruebas y esas cosas. A leer nomás.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 17, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Te aviso que no sos nada original. La escasez de esa maldita cosa llamada "dinero" es bastante frecuente. Y me incluyo ahí .



Y todo necesitamos esa cosa. :enfadado:



Cacho dijo:


> Lo de la inercia que te decía no es la gravedad. Es inercia vieja como Newton.
> Cuando aparece el pico de consumo de la música, la aguja se acelera hacia la derecha y apenas pasa el pico... ¿Cómo frena?
> Si estás conduciendo 2A y de repente tenés un pico de 6A, la aguja acelera y cuando pasa el pico sigue acelerando (estrictamente hablando: sigue, pero _desacelerando_) hacia la derecha. Probablemente el pico mida algunos A más que lo real.



Si, de eso si me imaginé pero lancé mi respuesta de "gravedad" muy apresurada. 



Cacho dijo:


> Por otro lado, si tenés 2A de consumo sólo con la PC, sin hacer nada y alimentación de 120V... Tenés 240W en reposo. Es como mucho...
> O tenés una máquina bastante grandota (quizá un monitor muy consumidor) o el amperímetro ese te miente un poco.



No tengo una gran maquina y el monitor es LCD 19". Y revisé para ver si se había "descalibrado" el panel de intensidad y me da el mismo consumo. Solo que me dió unos 300mA menos porque estaba el amplificador apagado.






Aunque hace una semana atrás, de repente oscilaba mucho el consumo de la pc. Solo estaba viendo el comic "Dilbert" y mirá como hacía:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQFmWotgdgQ



Cacho dijo:


> Por lo demás, ya te han indicado por dónde leer un poco sobre pruebas y esas cosas. A leer nomás.
> 
> Saludos



Claro que hay que seguir leyendo aprender nunca está de mas. Pero por ahí tengo una dudilla aún del amplificador. Luego la planteo!


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND (Nov 21, 2009)

viejo se podria decir que esta es la seria gama baja de la crown? cuanto de garantia te dieron? y en cuanto te salio, saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 21, 2009)

Aclarando (o como dice el dicho: mejor no aclaro porque oscurezco):

En otro foro se debatió mucho la procedencia de este amplificador. No es fabricado completamente por Crown pero la marca sostiene la responsabilidad y la garantía del mismo. Al final les adjunto una imagen del transformador de Crown LPS2500

___________________
Cita:

En particular, si en un LPS1500 hay un rastro fuerte del diseño de QSC, existen otras marcas que directamente son fotocopias exactas de un QSC pero con otros componentes de igual o inferior calidad. Me animaría a decir que el LPS dentro de todo es el "menos igual", ya que al menos tiene componentes de valores distintos y algunas diferencias.

De hecho, las LPS y las XLS de CROWN son fabricadas por PHONIC, y esto ya está bastante probado.
Fuente: http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showpost.php?p=63460&postcount=4

__________________
Cita: 

Lo que importa es el respaldo que da un fabricante "original" al producto que decide amparar bajo su Logotipo y Marca. Por ello las LPS y XLS, sean o no creadas por Crown, están amparadas por su política de garantía y recibirán el mismo Servicio y trato que sus creaciones originales. Si un modelo específico de una marca conocida no aparece en la página de su supuesto fabricante y no hay indicios en Google de que haya existido alguna vez, es probable que se trate de una imitación.

Si la marca no da respaldo a sus equipos originales (cosa relativamente común en nuestros países Latinoamericanos), no es relevante el concepto de Soporte Técnico, pero al menos el ser "original" cuenta como garantía de diseño probado y tal vez confiable.
Fuente: http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showpost.php?p=65356&postcount=552

Pagina oficial de Crown LPS: http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/lps.htm

___________________




DJ UNDERGROUND dijo:


> viejo se podria decir que esta es la seria gama baja de la crown? cuanto de garantia te dieron? y en cuanto te salio, saludos




Es la linea mas económica de Crown. La garantía es de 6 meses. Y me salió en 1.881 BsF aquí en Valencia - Venezuela. 

Aquí te dejo la pagina de la tienda en donde compré: http://www.ilardoaudio.com/tc/produ...d=589&osCsid=225389d0b8c5d8287aaaac63ebc2393b

Mucho cuidado con las copias.






Productos DEXUN: http://www.dexun.com/en/Product.asp...nal-Amplifier&SmallClassName=Analog Amplifier

PD: pido disculpa si en algún momento he sido "arrogante" en algunas de mis respuestas anteriores. De igual forma si algunos no lo notaron les pido disculpa por hablar de mas entonces 

PD2: Cacho todavía tengo una duda según el "consumo eléctrico" luego la planteo, tengo que tomar algunas fotos y ya me esta matando el sueño!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 21, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ...todavía tengo una duda según el "consumo eléctrico" luego la planteo, tengo que tomar algunas fotos...


Aquí las esperamos 

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 21, 2009)

No si recuerdas este tipo de respuesta en aquel tema donde se discutió las "mentiras" de los fabricantes de grandes amplificadores.



Eduardo dijo:


> En la ultima foto, la de la parte trasera  (FP10000Q_rear_lowres.jpg)  se lee que el requerimiento de linea son 1500W (o 2500W, no se lee bien).
> Como hace para entregar 10000W a la salida ?



En donde se generó aquella famosa discusión: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-amplificador-5200-wrms-5536/index4.html

Bueeeh. Primero vean las fotos que adjunté. 

Dice 625W si lo llevo a una tensión de 120V da 5,2A y es muy obvio que el panel midió 10A con el tono continuo (menos 2A de la pc) pero totales del amplificador son 8A (por ahora porque no he medido con un panel mas grande) y cuando vuelva a medir lo hago con otro panel y ademas con una pinza amperimétrica para descartar "fallos". 

Entonces 8A X 120V = 960W aquí ya supero ese dichoso numero que esta impreso detrás del amplificador. 

Entonces ¿que quiere decir ese numero?

PD: hasta los momentos no quiero inferir nada para no llevarme una "sorpresa"


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 21, 2009)

mmm, ¿Estás usando usa carga fantasma para medir la corriente de consumo? Por que si usas un altavoz te puede dar cualquier cosa

Me interesa saber si Crown es de "confiaza"

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 21, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm, ¿Estás usando usa carga fantasma para medir la corriente de consumo? Por que si usas un altavoz te puede dar cualquier cosa
> 
> Me interesa saber si Crown es de "confiaza"
> 
> Saludos!!!



No se, no pienso lo mismo porque me dio "consumo continuo" por unos 12seg. Ademas uno escucha música con altavoces y no con resistencias. De igual manera el tener conectado las cornetas no "deberían" porque influir drásticamente en el consumo del amplificador, ta vez si pero en menor grado. Es mas; pienso que si uso una resistencia debe de dar mayor consumo que con un altavoz. 

Al principio de este tema si cité a una persona que si hizo la prueba con cargas fantasmas y dio a saber sus resultados, se que ustedes quizás no confíen en sus datos, pero esa persona se puede decir que es "objetiva" en sus planteamientos. 

Ahorita no cuento con resistencias de alta potencia para hacer la prueba.   

De manera personal: yo si confío plenamente en esta serie de Crown, y eso que es la Linea mas baja en cuanto a "calidad" entonces debo imaginar que las series medias o tope de la marca deben de quedar bien paradas a cualquier prueba que estén acorde a sus exigencias.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 21, 2009)

¿Tenés manera de acceder al trafo y medir qué tensión entrega? (en reposo nomás)

¿De dónde (o qué) es la foto del trafo que pusiste un par de posts más arriba?

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 21, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿De dónde (o qué) es la foto del trafo que pusiste un par de posts más arriba?



El trafo de arriba es el del Crown LPS2500 que anuncia en los manuales una potencia máxima de salida hacia los parlantes de 1450W. Lo coloque para que observaran la marca Phonic, y también hay una foto del PCB de un Crown XLS5000 y dice Phonic también. 

Edit: El LPS2500 es clase H, mientras que el LPS1500 es clase AB 



Cacho dijo:


> ¿Tenés manera de acceder al trafo y medir qué tensión entrega? (en reposo nomás)



Me da cosa por aquello de la garantía. Déjame observarlo detenidamente a ver si le entro.

Pero según ésta prueba dice:


> transformador toroidal (me animaria a decir algo pequenio de acuerdo a ver otros powers por dentro) y tiene un filtrado total de 3300uFx4, lo cual es algo pobre para 400W, lo salva el hecho de alimentarse con casi +/-86V.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 21, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> El trafo de arriba es el del Crown LPS2500...


 Eso me pasa por no leer detenidamente.
Está al principio del post, pero después de leerlo la primera vez no lo volví a encontrar...

Mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, dijo la muda...

Tu ampli es un AB, o sea que ronda el 60-65% de eficiencia.En 8Ohm entrega 500W según las especificaciones y para hacerlo tendrá que consumir entre 675 y 700W (por eso de la eficiencia).
Ok, digamos que puede ser que consuma los 625W que declara esa inscripción.

Pero en 4Ohm dice que son 450W por canal, 900W en total y eso de un consumo de 1215-1260W. Ahí ya no me gustó.

Son poco más de 5A y medio en el primer caso y poco más de 10A en el segundo. Algo me huele raro en esas especificaciones (y no estamos considerando algunas otras pérdidas en el camino de la rectificación).
Estimo que el trafo está calculado bastante por debajo de la potencia que debería (eso abarata MUCHO el costo del equipo) y las caídas grandes de tensión que describen en el post que citás parecerían darme la razón.

Supongo que logra dar picos de (bastante) corta duración con las potencias que especifican: Fijate que nunca dicen qué estándar usan para medirlas, aunque en la sensibilidad de entrada sí usan V RMS. El concepto de RMS lo conocen...

Supongo que mientras lo uses con música más o menos "decentemente" no lo vas a poder hacer fallar ni quedarse corto (en 8Ohms diría que va a funcionar sin problemas). Si le metés algo medio comprimido en 4Ohms, estimo que vas a ver de qué está hecho 
De todas formas, parece un buen ampli para usar "no al máximo".

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 1, 2009)

Ok *Cacho*, lo que dices es cierto y lo poco que pude "probar" en mi casa también. Entonces creo que podré aclarar esto, ya que, también consulté con esa persona que hizo las pruebas (Gabriel Diorio) y otras personas mas (incluyéndote). 

Si quieren póngase cómodos porque me voy a extenderme un poco y no voy a hacer mas que recordar conceptos.  



Cacho dijo:


> Tu ampli es un AB, o sea que ronda el 60-65% de eficiencia.En 8Ohm entrega 500W según las especificaciones y para hacerlo tendrá que consumir entre 675 y 700W (por eso de la eficiencia).
> Ok, digamos que puede ser que consuma los 625W que declara esa inscripción.
> 
> Pero en 4Ohm dice que son 450W por canal, 900W en total y eso de un consumo de 1215-1260W. Ahí ya no me gustó.



Créeme que estoy de acuerdo contigo, cuanto y mas porque siempre he seguido los temas donde se habla de *potencia real* y cálculos para desmentir los millones de vatios para principiantes.

Para empezar voy a citar *dos grandes cátedras* hechas por *ezavalla* y por tí hace un año atrás. Y miren; ahora es que estoy comprendiendo esas conclusiones. Créanme que no es fácil cuando se viene de un mundo cegado de tantos *WATTS EMOCIONALES* como una vez lo dijo *Eduardo*.

*ezavalla escribió:*

Cuando se usa un amplificador, nunca se le exige en forma contínua la potencia máxima que es capaz de proporcionar (a menos que sea uno para viola electrica). Normalmente, se busca la maxima potencia posible sin distorsión, y dado que (en general) la música tiene un rango dinámico de potencia entre 12 y 15dB, esto es lo que determina cual es la potencia maxima contínua que se le extrae a un amplificador. Por ejemplo, si tenemos un etapa de 200 W de potencia maxima sin distorsión, está claro que no le puedo pedir esa potencia en forma permanente por que solo podría hacerlo si le pusiera a la entrada un tono senoidal de amplitud constante y la música es una suma de senos y cosenos de frecuencia y amplitud variables en el rango de arriba, así que esta idea no funciona. La que funciona entonces es aplicar una señal de entrada de tal magnitud que cuando se tenga el maximo de esa señal, el amplificador entregue su potencia máxima, pero esto solo dura unos milisegundos y la potencia promedio es inferior en al menos 10dB a la potencia máxima disponible.
Todo este cuento significa que: a una etapa de 200 W, lo maximo que puedo sacarle para asegurar que nunca haya distorsión son unos pobres 13 W.

*Cacho escribió:*

No es mala tu teoría, EZavalla, pero tiene un punto debilísimo: El Compresor.
Ese aparatito tan simple, te tira por tierra todo lo que puedas suponer de rangos dinámicos. Con suerte estamos hablando de 6dB, en vez de unos 12 a 15.
Si viste una cadena de sonido para vivo, o para grabación o para lo que fuera, habrás notado que hay un compresor SIEMPRE. Y la mayoría de los sonidistas son bastante fanáticos de los rangos dinámicos cortos. Suena chato, pero es fácil que suene "más o menos bien" y no satura nada en la consola. Adiós lucecitas rojas.
Calcular un amplificador o un sistema de parlantes sin tener esto en cuenta, es como desarrollar un auto con 2cm de despeje al piso, total las calles son lisitas, como en los planos. 
Cuando mencionás a ST y el cálculo de disipadores, mencionás la palabra clave: Economía. Lo que dice ST (y tantas otras compañías) es que el MÍNIMO disipador se calcula tomando en cuenta este rango dinámico grande. Si ese disipador se encuentra con la señal de un compresor y un sonidista "chato"...
Idealmente, vas a tener un rango dinámico importante (y qué bien que suena la música cuando lo tiene). En la práctica...

*Y yo escribí* (citando de otras personas):

"Para muchos amplificador el consumo de corriente suele basarse en 1/8 de señal, que es lo representativo de un uso real para las agencias de seguridad. Mientras para otros suele basarse en 1/3 de la señal"

"Un amplificador sólo entrega la potencia especificada con señal senoidal, y entrega mucha menos potencia para una señal real con dinámica (en este caso *musica*)"

_____________________

Y tengo la prueba coherente de esto que digo encontrado en un manual de un power de la marca QSC AUDIO:





Si no logran visualizar esta imagen de arriba vean mis archivos adjuntos. 

Ademas se encuentra en la pagina numero 9 *de este manual* en letra pequeña.


*¿A donde quiero llegar con todo esto? *

En que los grandes amplificadores de marcas de gran renombre no mienten en su potencia real. Porque ellos anuncian una potencia medida con un tono, en la mayoría de los casos a *1Khz* porque es una norma estandarizada. Y el consumo que dice atrás del amplificador del lado del cable de alimentación es *otra medida* que se hace con ruido rosa quizás a 0dB y la misma intensidad de señal desde 20Hz hasta 20Khz, intentando llegar a que se parezca a un uso real "musical", que por definición depende del tipo de música, entonces esta es la "mas real" o mas aproximada para cuando estas exigiendo a tope tu amplificador. Esto es lo mismo que hablaban *Cacho* y *ezavalla* en los enlaces que cité mas arriba.

En otras palabras y yéndome al caso principal del tema, mi amplificador LPS1500 solamente suministrará una potencia de 800Wrms cuando le inserte un tono a la entrada. En mi caso utilicé un tono de 80Hz y mis resultados fueron 11.8A para 116V aprox (esto es según mis cálculos con todos los límites instrumentales que puedo disponer en mi casa) de la red domiciliaria durante 6 segundos y no me quise extender por mas tiempo porque mi amplificador encendía feacientemente sus LED´s en rojo (nunca al máximo, pero si constante) que significaban distorsión/recorte o _*clipping*_ como se denomina en ingles, ademas como no cuento con resistencias de alta potencia podía quemar mis altavoces y recordarle a los vecinos y aledaños lo encarecida que es mi mamá y todos mis familiares. 

Pero resulta que cuando escucho música a altos decibeles para demostrarle a toda la gente que tengo mucha potencia musical y soy el "mero mero" no estoy sacando mas allá que 375W a mínima impedancia y "clipeando". ¿Por qué? por el hecho de que el consumo establecido para esta potencia es 625W "promediados" y por ser clase AB tiene una eficiencia alrededor de 60% y eso nos da 375W finales y maximos que van a los altavoces cuando se escucha una señal real con dinámica (en este caso con *musica*).



Cacho dijo:


> Estimo que el trafo está calculado bastante por debajo de la potencia que debería (eso abarata MUCHO el costo del equipo) y las caídas grandes de tensión que describen en el post que citás parecerían darme la razón.
> 
> Supongo que logra dar picos de (bastante) corta duración con las potencias que especifican: Fijate que nunca dicen qué estándar usan para medirlas, aunque en la sensibilidad de entrada sí usan V RMS. El concepto de RMS lo conocen...



Muy cierto, te doy toda la razón. Pero esencialmente el amplificador no está hecho para reproducir tonos sino música. 



Cacho dijo:


> Supongo que mientras lo uses con música más o menos "decentemente" no lo vas a poder hacer fallar ni quedarse corto (en 8Ohms diría que va a funcionar sin problemas). Si le metés algo medio comprimido en 4Ohms, estimo que vas a ver de qué está hecho



Aún no he tenido la oportunidad de probarlo a full con música durante largos ratos. Pero estoy seguro que por los cálculos que he hecho no se me quedará pequeña. Ya que estoy seguro que suministrará 375W perfectamente y constantes (yo lo definiría como *Wrms musicales*) y cuando tenga esa larga compresión quizás de un tono bajo de música techno se mantendrá perfecto porque se banca los tonos bien bien por varios segundos (probado 6seg y no mas por la limitaciones que mencioné arriba).

Mas bien cuando *Fogonazo* menciona *en el hilo que me mando a leer* que: _se utiliza una señal de prueba con un periodo de 500 mS a 1Khz_... y luego dice: _las crestas en música y palabra raramente duran más de 10 o 15 mS. Además, es prácticamente imposible que tales crestas sucedan a intervalos de medio segundo_...  Entonces quedo yo sorprendido como este amplificador se banca perfectamente un tono sobre los 6seg casi al máximo, entonces puede ser que también soporte esos 900W que menciona *Cacho* del cual están estipulados en la *pagina oficial de Crown* pero quizás por mucho menos tiempo de prueba y mas distorsion, ya que no especificaron (que ademas creo que la editaron y le quitaron el 900 por 800, yo también lo vi Cacho, 800W tiene expresado mi manual y no los 900W que estaban en la página). Esto me deja pensativo sobre la gran potencia de pico que puede generar este amplificador en 20mS (milisegundos), pero *Fogonazo* expresa que: _Lamentablemente no hay procedimiento para la medición estándar de “Potencia musical” _. Y yo no cuento actualmente con los instrumentos para probarlo. 




Cacho dijo:


> De todas formas, parece un buen ampli para usar "no al máximo".



Particularmente creo que ningún amplificador se "calaría" un máximo continuo ya que no están pensados para eso.

PD: Cacho, ezavalla y Fogonazo de verdad que para mi es UN LUJO poder leer sus comentarios. Y esto que ahora escribo no es mas que las conclusiones que yo he obtenido por medio de sus enseñanzas. Y si hoy tengo un error espero sea corregido por ustedes.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 8, 2009)

Bueno acá encontré unas imágenes internas de mejor calidad, debido a lo popular de este amplificador no he tenido que destaparlo para poder ver su interior.


Yo lo observo bien sencillo, no se si sea bueno o malo. 


¿Que detalle le ven criticable?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2009)

Una pregunta Yoangel.

¿Cuanto te costo tu amplificador?
En dolares

Saludos!!!

PD: Ando checando precios, si de plano aqui me quieren asaltar, mejor lo mando a pedir a USA.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 8, 2009)

Lo compré en 1.881 Bs que llevado a dolares es *875US$* créeme que ese precio ya está muy sobrevalorado, pero como le hago si todo aquí cuesta desde 6 a 10 veces más del precio inicial. Creo que serían unos 4.122 pesos mexicanos. 

PS: tengo pensado en comprarme este mes un pequeño mixer Yamaha, sino sigo juntando para comprar el LPS2500 que por las fotos internas es muchísimo mas prometedor.

.

A manera de complementar les adjunto las fotos del LPS2500 (1.450Wrms) este amplificador es clase H y no AB como sus otros modelos de la misma serie. El transformador es de 70V/10A y de 45.7V/7A, lo que traducido a DC serian 98V y 65V.


----------



## horacio (Mar 26, 2010)

yo angel como te va.veo que cortaste y pegaste el review que hizo un amigo gabriel diorio sobre sus crown lps1500. esos review muy interesantes por cierto son de foros del doctor pro audio (DOPA). no veo que hayas aclarado en ningun lado que ese review no lo hiciste vos(perdon si lo aclaraste y no lo lei)....eso no me gusta nada......por ultimo la foto del trafo es de uno de mis lps2500. como veran hay un hilo largo sobre la copia de diseño de amplificadores.....recomiendo leerlo y se van a llevar sorpresas.

les comento que yo compro los crown en chile ,pues me salen menos de la mitad que aca en argentina.....si les interesa ya he hecho varias pruebas a las lps2500 y la verdad es que no puedo quejarme....los invito a leer los post del DOPA.

pd: ya he probado las lps a 1khz con el osciloscopio y con resistencias industriales (calentadores) como carga,y la verdad que sus especificaciones son bastante acertadas....inclusive modestas diria,pues la lps2500 entrego un poquito mas de lo que tiene especificado....obviamente que si se prueba con los estandares de barrido de frecuencias especificados ,la potencia entregada va a ser un poco menor.....yo no lo hice por falta de instrumentos....

horacio


horacio.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 26, 2010)

horacio dijo:


> ..no veo que hayas aclarado en ningun lado que ese review no lo hiciste vos...


¿Cuánto hace que no vas al oculista?


horacio dijo:


> (perdon si lo aclaraste y no lo lei)....eso no me gusta nada......por ultimo la foto del trafo es de uno de mis lps2500. como veran hay un hilo largo sobre la copia de diseño de amplificadores.....recomiendo leerlo y se van a llevar sorpresas.


Correctamente, Yoangel puso la fuente de lo que copió y pegó. En cambio el hilo de copia de amplis que mencionás está en... ¿dónde?.


horacio dijo:


> ...los invito a leer los post del DOPA.


Más de dos de los que acá hemos leído bastante del DOPA. Realmente en lo técnico suelen dejar bastante que desear. Parece que fueran DJ's con complejo de ingenieros en algunos casos y usan conceptos matemáticos y físicos sin entender ni un poquito de qué hablan.
Remarco que escribí "suelen" y "en algunos casos" ahí arriba.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 27, 2010)

horacio dijo:


> (perdon si lo aclaraste y no lo lei)


Si coloque el enlace de origen, y mencioné a Gabriel Diorio aquí. Ademas a lo largo del hilo hay mas de un link de referencia. 

Disculpas aceptadas 

.

Cacho, creo que Horacio se refiere a un tema del DoPA donde se publican fotos internas de equipos comerciales. En donde a mas de un fabricante se le han copiado sus diseños.

En: Fotos Internas de Equipos

A lo largo del tema se pone interesante, ya que las imágenes hablan por si solas.


PS: creo que tienen que registrarse para ver las imágenes que están posteadas bajo el servidor de la página.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Pero en 4Ohm dice que son 450W por canal, 900W en total y eso de un consumo de 1215-1260W. Ahí ya no me gustó.


Acá grabé un video, mas _amateur_ imposible

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9HZx65oztY


----------



## Cacho (Abr 4, 2010)

¡Cómo te gusta hacer sufrir a los parlantes! 
Con una senoidal pura los parlantes la pasan mal, mal, mal.

Cambiando de tema, el test que hiciste indica que a la potencia que esté entregando, consume unos 10A (1200W). 
Te propongo una prueba más (simple, fácil y barata): Intercalá entre el ampli y el parlante una resistencia de bajo valor (0r22, 0r47 o cosa por el estilo) y una potencia decente (mínimo 5W, con 10W andará mejor). Esa la podés hacer con más de una en paralelo (dos de 0r47 y 5W te dan 0r235/10W, bastante bien).

Poné un tono de 50/60Hz a la entrada, poco volumen (que prendés fuego las resistencias si no) y... A medir.
-Con la pinza medís la corriente que toma el ampli. Anotá el numerito.
-Con el tester fijate qué tensión de alterna cae en la resistencia que intercalaste (para eso te decía lo de los 50/60Hz) y anotalo.
-Medí (tester de nuevo) la tensión que cae en el parlante y de nuevo, anotala.

Ahora podés calcular la corriente que entrega el ampli (Ley de Ohm) usando la tensión que cae en la resistencia y su valor, que conocés. Podés saber la potencia que llega al parlante (P=V*I) y podés calcular la eficiencia (que es el punto en cuestión al parecer) haciendo el cociente entre lo que entrega y lo que toma. Es esperable que sea un número bastante fiero, porque la eficiencia aumenta junto con el volumen.

Podés calcular algunas otras cosas más (como la impedancia de tu parlante), pero en este punto no es necesario.

Repetí la prueba y los cálculos subiendo el volumen de a poco hasta quemar la resistencia (que en definitiva es bastante barata) y fijate cómo te van dando los números. Y una carga fantasma te vendría más que bien para no martirizar a tus parlantes ni a los vecinos .

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 4, 2010)

Es una muy buena opción la que propones Cacho, yo la pondré en marcha... En cuanto consiga R`s de 0.22 Ohms...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¡Cómo te gusta hacer sufrir a los parlantes!
> Con una senoidal pura los parlantes la pasan mal, mal, mal.


Esa era una prueba para matar dos pájaros de un tiro, menos mal que no fueron los dos subwoofer's. 

Y si, las bobinas huelen a quemado sobremanera. Usé senoidal de 100Hz porque la caja no tiene casi ganancia a esa frecuencia y ademas no quería _desconar_ los altavoces por sobreexcursión, si usaba una frecuencia mas baja. 

No lo intenten en sus casas, estoy seguro que si hubiese durado 1 minutos mas, hubiese quemado las bobinas.



Cacho dijo:


> Te propongo una prueba más (simple, fácil y barata): Intercalá entre el ampli y el parlante una resistencia de bajo valor


No entendí donde debo colocar las resistencia.

¿Va en serie con respecto al altavoz? 



Cacho dijo:


> Y una carga fantasma te vendría más que bien para no martirizar a tus parlantes ni a los vecinos


Respecto a eso me surge una duda: ¿que tal las resistencia de las planchas?

Acá tengo una que dice 1.000W, y sacando cálculos debe de ser unos 14ohm. 120V^2/1.000W= 14,4ohm. Se podrían conectar dos en paralelo.

¿Habrá algo que se me escapa? sino ya fuese leído por algún lado donde fuesen usado estas resistencias.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

La cuestión va así:



En la posición marcada como "Tensión" medís la tensión que cae en este conjunto.
En "Corriente" medís la caída en la resistencia y calculás la corriente que circula por todo este asunto.

Conocés V e I, calcular P no es nada complicado. Más todavía, como sabés qué tensión cae en la resistencia (es esperable que sea poca si la comparamos con la total) y la caída total, sabés qué tensión cae en tu parlante (es una resta nomás), y como sabés qué corriente hay... Tenés la potencia que disipa tu parlante en esas condiciones y (más interesante) la impedancia que le estás "mostrando" al ampli en esas condiciones.

Aclaro: Si es por medir impedancias, podés hacerlo con muchísima menos potencia (unos pocos Watt alcanzan). Sólo necesitás variar la frecuencia y medir y repetir esto unas cuantas veces. Listo, ya tenés la impedancia de tu conjunto. Ahora hacés una curva y te sorprendés por lo fea que es 

Las planchas no sé cómo funcionarán en esa aplicación. Si mantienen la resistencia en un valor constante (o más o menos) a pesar del cambio de temperatura, podrían andar bien. Medila fría (¡y desenchufada!), calentala y medila en caliente (desenchufada, de nuevo). Si la resistencia se mantiene, debería servir más o menos bien. De todas formas, pasate por el tema de Instrumentación Básica, que ahí posteó Rash una carga fantasma y Ezavalla puso fotos de la que armó. Son fáciles de hacer, útiles y no muy caras (seguramente, menos que dos planchas).
Y ahora no matás más pajaritos 


Saludos


----------



## franc0 (Ene 16, 2012)

tengo un crow de 500w calienta y se me corta el audio hasta enfriar nuevamente que puede ser la falla 
ayudenme por favor amigos


----------



## DVID451 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Acá grabé un video, mas _amateur_ imposible
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9HZx65oztY



que tal oye me gusta todo el desarrollo que has hecho pero no he podido ver todos tus videos mas q el del amperimetro porq al parecer todos los demas ya no existen podrias subirlos y mandarme el link??


----------



## kaiser80s (Ene 13, 2015)

necesito el diagrama de conexiones de el transformador si me puedes ayudar seria estupendo


----------

